# Wasatch Bull Elk



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks to help of a friend and friends of a freind, I was able to take my first bull elk. This was my fourth day of sitting water. Friday morning I had a 5 point come in with some cows, but held off. Friday at 6:55 we see a good 6X6 about 250 yards away. It took about 90 minutes for him to come in, but with 2 minutes of legal shooting light left he gave me a shot. It felt good, but we could find no arrow nor blood. We backed out and came back the next morning. Lucky we did as the first 400 yards good blood trail and then nothing. With some help from above I was 250 yards from last blood and I walked within 20 yards of were he was laying. He moved his head so it caught my eye. I could tell he was down, but not done. One more shot to finish it. Wow, I really did it. A big bull with my bow. It was a rewarding moment and one I didn't know if I would ever have. It took a lot of work from some people that hardly know me and my hunt is over. Getting him mounted and a great trophy. Green scored at 326 with a 46" spread and 10 1/4" base[attachment=0:2ns5jw77]IMG_3402_1_1.JPG[/attachment:2ns5jw77]


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

[attachment=0:3iubol9k]IMG_3404_1_1.JPG[/attachment:3iubol9k]


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Was using a 2004 Hoyt ultratec shooting a 392 grain Carbon express tipped with a trophy ridge steelhead (mechanical) shooting 294 FPS. 34 yard shot. I still can't believe I harvested an elk.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice,,, I only know of one other bull (353) coming off the Wasatch so far.
Nice to see a forum member score one!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great bull congrats.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good work and a nice bull


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard to tell if you're happy about it or not from the pictures ... sheesh, you oughta try and crack a smile on an occasion like this!  :mrgreen: 

Nice bull, congratulations!! :-|O|-:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job, congrats.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats on a beautiful animal!! A 320 class bull with a bow is quite a way to take your first.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome, congrats on a great trophy.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome possum! Good work!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome! Nice bull. Sounds like a good tracking job. Just curious where you first arrow was placed? I can't tell from the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

jeff788 said:


> Awesome! Nice bull. Sounds like a good tracking job. Just curious where you first arrow was placed? I can't tell from the pictures. Thanks for sharing.


Gut shot. boned him out so I never opened him up but I hit a foot further back then planned. Must have hit the liver or an artery. The fat had plugged the entry and exit holes so he didn't have any blood in the bed he was lying in. I was very fortunate to find him. Hopefully I'll shoot staighter on the next one, but I think most people track to soon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awsome elk man... glad you found him. Good eats for you!!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Good lookin' bull!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet! I've got a friend with the same tag, maybe this will be the kick in butt he needs to suck it for the rest of the season.
A really nice bull.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great job getting him dead. He is a great looking bull.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. nice bull.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice Bull congrats. 8)


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

way to stick with it.


----------



## dodgertown (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats on that nice Bull!! I have the Wasatch LE Rifle tag, and I can't wait for the next 11 days to go by, hopefully I will be able to find the bulls that I have been seeing the last few weeks! Again, Congrats


----------



## ChubbyTuna (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats. I have the same tag and headed back up tomorrow to hopefully get my first elk.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Job, that's a heck of a way to start off with your first bull!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a fine bull! The Wasatch is a fun place to hunt elk! Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------

